# piranhas in belize



## salmonmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi, I have heard that some piranhas are found in central america so I was wondering if they are found in Belize. I am going to be taking a trip down there in june and I was wondering if I should look for them. Any information would be helpful thank you.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Lets put it this way, if you magically find some, give them all to me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> salmonmaster Posted Today, 07:56 PM
> Hi, I have heard that some piranhas are found in central america so I was wondering if they are found in Belize. I am going to be taking a trip down there in june and I was wondering if I should look for them. Any information would be helpful thank you.


They do not naturally occur there. If you find them, probably in a home aquario or released like all the few others.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry to go off topic, but...

Do P's live in Costa Rica at all?? I am planning on retiring there, and was wondering if they live there

???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Just in fish tanks.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Just in fish tanks.
> [snapback]874387[/snapback]​










Funny, but honest!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Wasn't trying to be funny. This piranas in Costa Rica has been an old wives tale for a long time. I thought it died out years ago.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Wasn't trying to be funny. This piranas in Costa Rica has been an old wives tale for a long time. I thought it died out years ago.
> [snapback]874400[/snapback]​


I'm just curious if 'piranas' is an alternate spelling. I have seen you spell it like this on other posts and would dismiss it as a typo for most people but you know your sh*t. I always spelt it piranHas. This is not a flame, just curious.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Natt King Shoal Posted Today, 06:51 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Feb 2 2005, 02:33 AM)
> Wasn't trying to be funny. This piranas in Costa Rica has been an old wives tale for a long time. I thought it died out years ago.
> 
> *I'm just curious if 'piranas' is an alternate spelling. I have seen you spell it like this on other posts and would dismiss it as a typo for most people but you know your sh*t. I always spelt it piranHas. This is not a flame, just curious. *


I communicate with Venezuelan scientists in Spanish. Normally, there is a tilde over the "n" in pirana when I use the language keyboard, its a habit of mine. In Venezuela, that is how your English p-i-r-a-n-h-a is spelled. In other parts of South America its pana, again with the tilde over the n.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I should add here, in case you don't know what at tilde is. Its this ~


----------

